# IDK, but I like it.



## Blueglass (Nov 14, 2016)

Chunk from a neighbor's yard of hurricane clean up. I have no idea what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Les, I moved this here, just in case you wanted answers or something to find out what it is...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm with you Les. No idea what it is but it's purdy. How hard is it? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2016)

Got any leaves from the tree or bark pictures?


----------



## phinds (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you get an end grain shot?


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> I'm with you Les. No idea what it is but it's purdy. How hard is it? Tony


Very hard very heavy


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 15, 2016)

phinds said:


> Can you get an end grain shot?


When I get some time I'll clean it up. The end grain grabbed my attention. I saw the heart was a rust color and kind of had a pattern and I had to see the inside.


----------



## phinds (Nov 15, 2016)

Also, I now notice that there is a strong purple cast to the whole picture. I mean, your toenail is purple. Can you get a better color representation of the wood (or is your toenail REALLY purple? )

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 15, 2016)

phinds said:


> Also, I now notice that there is a strong purple cast to the whole picture. I mean, you toenail is purple. Can you get a better color representation of the wood (or is your toenail REALLY purple? )


Nope not purple, I took the pic while the sun was setting, right after I finished. I noticed that too. NOw a couple weeks ago the story would have been different. My little girl painted my nails, ha ha. The heart portion looks like a rosewood but the smell is not there.

The stump is still there so I can get bark that way but so many trees went down I wouldn't know for sure if I had the right leaves. @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 15, 2016)

persimmon?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 15, 2016)

Cattle low? Sounds like a possibility?... Barn chore time...


----------

